# wants me to chase him it seems



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Zach loves his chuckit ball....not even food is as important. On occasion recently he will trot off with the ball into never never land on our walks. I try like heck to not go after him because I feel like this reinforces behaviour but it is hard not to when he goes into the woods....I have tried ignoring him but am concerned he will get lost. Should I hold onto the ball and make him chase me? I am not sure how to get rid of this behaviour. Otherwise his recall is actually very very good unless he is very distracted then it may be two calls to get him. But this whole ball thing is a different story. I adopted him at age 15 months, so maybe the kids at his prior home chased him?
I have heard that for some goldens this is the biggest thrill....
Help please...I don't want to leash him all the time when we go for our walks...he loves to run and chase...I could do the long lead but am afraid he or I will break a leg tripping over it


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Get a second ball and the very instant you suspect he's thinking about heading for the hills, turn and run the other way making a big fuss over the ball that YOU have.


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

very interesting..thank you!


----------

